# Velvet horned buck



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

My boy shot a buck oct. 1st that is still covered in velvet. What do i have to do to keep the velvet on the horns? It is starting to peel off in a few spots, but i don't want to lose it, it looks too cool. Also i was thinking of doing a euro mount but figured the beetles would eat the velvet. Thought about boiling it, but still thinking it might affect the velvet. any ideas? thanks.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

You will need to get the deer to a taxidermist quickly they will be able to properly preserve the velvet. No that the deer is no longer living Tue velvet will dry out very quickly and start to shrink and fall off. 

Not sure where you are located but make sure the taxidermist has experience in that area not all of them have delt with it. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice buck


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

